# 50D.What lens series?



## MTHall720 (Mar 25, 2019)

Does this accept EF series only?

Thanks for all input.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 26, 2019)

Canon 50d takes EF and EF-S lenses


----------



## MTHall720 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks very much


----------

